# Trimble.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone else use this?


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

i have had some training with that and also used the 3d scanner. We did a arena here in Michigan that is round so we used the Trimble to layout our openings and hangers.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

We use the Nomads ,they tried to sell us those tablets the other day, but we couldn't justify changing from the nomads.We did just pick up one of those MT1000 prisms ,supposedly the robot follows those a lot better then the passive prisims we've been using...damn reflective vests everywhere now a days.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

UA22PLumber said:


> We use the Nomads ,they tried to sell us those tablets the other day, but we couldn't justify changing from the nomads.We did just pick up one of those MT1000 prisms ,supposedly the robot follows those a lot better then the passive prisims we've been using...damn reflective vests everywhere now a days.


We just got the 1000s, very nice. I like the nomad too. Lots of freezing on the tablet.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Trimble gets you when you have to buy their software, I bought some GPS software on ebay but it smoked by current installation and I needed the activation key well I had to buy the whole thing new and it was $1300 to fix my trimble Geo so it could talk to my seektech sr60 with the pro version of Terasync.


----------

